# Oh, just some mids...



## captiankush (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 14, 2020)

Shit looks worse than the brick weed i used to get when i was a little girl.


----------



## DCZI23 (Apr 18, 2020)

reggie...


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 18, 2020)

Tough crowd.... Looks decent from here.
How's the smoke?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Tough crowd.... Looks decent from here.
> How's the smoke?


Your not picking up on the sarcasm.... That looks pretty fire.


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 19, 2020)

Did you grow that? That looks Crazy. Trichs stacked up on Trichs.


----------



## barnes.henry (Apr 23, 2020)

captiankush said:


> View attachment 4533814


This is looking so beauty.


----------



## captiankush (Apr 23, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Tough crowd.... Looks decent from here.
> How's the smoke?


It has a very sweet flavor, almost caramel, sugar sweet as opposed to citrus sweet. Unique. Very smooth.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 23, 2020)

captiankush said:


> It has a very sweet flavor, almost caramel, sugar sweet as opposed to citrus sweet. Unique. Very smooth.


Sounds mouthwatering. I have some tangie with similar flavor. Probably not as sweet but smooth.


----------



## captiankush (Apr 23, 2020)

Marla 420 said:


> Did you grow that? That looks Crazy. Trichs stacked up on Trichs.


Yes, I run perpetual cycles. Here is what she looks like judt before harvest


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like fire to me!!


----------



## captiankush (Apr 23, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Sounds mouthwatering. I have some tangie with similar flavor. Probably not as sweet but smooth.


I keep a tangie x strawberry banana cros that is sweet citrus, like an orange hard candy. It's a house favorite.


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sweeeet head candy.... NICE


----------



## Veggietative (Jun 23, 2020)

Ew


----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

what happened? Damp? Maybe you can try the marijuana fungus


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 3, 2020)

captiankush said:


> Yes, I run perpetual cycles. Here is what she looks like judt before harvest
> 
> View attachment 4543028


I think your plant is confused..... Thc on those big ass fan leaves..... what a waste. LOL


----------

